# World Cup Qualifying 14 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2009)

*Zone Europe*

14 Oct 16:30 Andorra v Ukraine  51.00 21.00 1.01   
14 Oct 16:30 Kazakhstan v Croatia  8.50 5.00 1.33   
14 Oct 17:00 Azerbaijan v Russia  8.50 5.00 1.33  
14 Oct 17:00 Germany v Finland  1.30 5.25 10.00   
14 Oct 19:00 Bosnia-Herzegovina v Spain  3.60 3.30 2.05   
14 Oct 19:00 Bulgaria v Georgia  1.44 4.00 8.00  
14 Oct 19:00 France v Austria  1.30 5.00 11.00  
14 Oct 19:00 Greece v Luxembourg  1.03 13.00 67.00   
14 Oct 19:00 Italy v Cyprus  1.25 5.50 13.00   
14 Oct 19:00 Latvia v Moldova  1.44 4.20 7.50   
14 Oct 19:00 Liechtenstein v Wales  7.00 4.00 1.50   
14 Oct 19:00 Lithuania v Serbia  3.25 3.30 2.20  
14 Oct 19:00 Rep of Ireland v Montenegro  1.60 3.60 6.25  
14 Oct 19:00 Romania v Faroe Islands  1.071 10.00 34.00   
14 Oct 19:00 Switzerland v Israel  1.80 3.30 5.00   
14 Oct 19:00 Turkey v Armenia  1.22 6.25 11.00   
14 Oct 19:30 Czech Republic v Northern Ireland  1.33 5.00 9.00 
14 Oct 19:30 Estonia v Belgium  4.20 3.30 1.90  
14 Oct 19:30 Poland v Slovakia  3.20 3.40 2.20  
14 Oct 19:30 San Marino v Slovenia  51.00 21.00 1.01  
14 Oct 19:45 Denmark v Hungary  1.53 4.00 6.25   
14 Oct 19:45 Portugal v Malta  1.01 21.00 51.00  
14 Oct 19:45 Sweden v Albania  1.20 6.00 15.00  
14 Oct 20:00 England v Belarus  1.14 7.00 21.00 

*Central America*

14 Oct 01:00 USA v Costa Rica  1.75 3.75 4.33   
15 Oct 01:00 El Salvador v Honduras  5.00 3.75 1.66   
15 Oct 01:00 Trinidad & Tobago v Mexico  6.00 3.75 1.57 

*South America*

14 Oct 21:00 Peru v Bolivia  1.83 3.75 4.00 
14 Oct 22:00 Brazil v Venezuela  1.20 7.00 11.00   
14 Oct 23:00 Chile v Ecuador  2.70 3.40 2.50 +
14 Oct 23:00 Paraguay v Colombia  1.66 3.75 5.00 
14 Oct 23:00 Uruguay v Argentina  2.50 3.40 2.70


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 12, 2009)

Estonia vs Belgium

I will write more reviews tommorow, for now to entertain me, only Estonia vs Belgium. Lately I've been guessing a lot, so who knows, maybe you shouldn't follow me this time  :twisted: 

At group 5 of the European Qualifications everything is already decided. Spain won 9 out of 9 matches, leaving no chance to the other teams, while Bosna and Hercegovina will play play offs. For Turkey and Belgium there is only the sadness left. Belgium started the qualifications with pretentions to be at least 2nd. But before the last match they have only 10 points. After 0-5 and 1-2 against Armenia the new trainer is Advokaate(sorry, probably not the right spelling), you know how things are, after changing something your game can only be better. Saturday against Turkey they won 2-0, meaning that things are already better for Belgium. Estonia won 5 points in the qualification cycle, but this enough for a football dward country like them. *Belgium to win*
*Bookie : Me *


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 13, 2009)

Uruguay- Argentina

The position in Zone South American is that, 2 giants of the football game like Uruguay and Argentina will play for the last spot that gives direct qualification for the World cup. One of them might even not play in the play offs. Everything can happen. Argentina is the better team right now, even though the 6 losses and the infarct win against the outsider Peru in the 93th minute in the home stadium. After 1999 the statistics show 6 wins for Argentina after 8 matches and 2 draws. Uruguay doesn't have a win in those matches. Carlos Tevez didn't play against Peru to be saved for this match, but if it wasnt St. Martin Palermo probably that wouldn't have mean anything... Anyway I don't think Argentina will make an error here. 
The odds are 2.50 for Argentina win, quite good if you ask me. You can also try x2.


----------



## Denisse (Oct 13, 2009)

BettingTiger said:
			
		

> Uruguay- Argentina
> 
> The position in Zone South American is that, 2 giants of the football game like Uruguay and Argentina will play for the last spot that gives direct qualification for the World cup. One of them might even not play in the play offs. Everything can happen. Argentina is the better team right now, even though the 6 losses and the infarct win against the outsider Peru in the 93th minute in the home stadium. After 1999 the statistics show 6 wins for Argentina after 8 matches and 2 draws. Uruguay doesn't have a win in those matches. Carlos Tevez didn't play against Peru to be saved for this match, but if it wasnt St. Martin Palermo probably that wouldn't have mean anything... Anyway I don't think Argentina will make an error here.
> The odds are 2.50 for Argentina win, quite good if you ask me. You can also try x2.



Isn't there as well a chance for Ecuador to qualify? After all they went to the 2006 World Cup in Germany. That would be the biggest surprise!


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 13, 2009)

I dont know what are the rules and what to look for when there is a tie in points in this zone, but here is the table, Ecuador can definately qualify, but it's only theorethical. Maybe they will get the play off spot if they win, and the loser of Argentina- Uruguay will be 6th..

Team MP W D L GF GA Pts 
 Brazil * 17 9 6 2 33 11 33 
 Paraguay * 17 10 3 4 24 14 33 
 Chile * 17 9 3 5 31 22 30 
 Argentina 17 7 4 6 22 20 25 
 Uruguay 17 6 6 5 28 19 24 
 Ecuador 17 6 5 6 22 25 23 
 Venezuela 17 6 3 8 23 29 21 
 Colombia 17 5 5 7 12 18 20 
 Bolivia 17 4 3 10 22 35 15 
 Peru 17 2 4 11 10 34 10


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 14, 2009)

Poland - Slovakia
Slovakia will have to find fast their game, after the loss against Slovenia nothing is still lost, they have chances. But direct qualifying will occur only if the beat Poland. They had and have great qualifications until now, but will it remain the same? They are the team that deserves most the first place in this group. Sometimes things don't work as expected so you never know. Poland doesn't have any chance, but they are the team that can decide the first place by beating Slovakia. 
My prediction is that *Slovakia will win this*, they are playing until bllod in this one. I really want to see them in the World cup.


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 14, 2009)

Also I would like to see Argentina lose just because of Don Diego  :twisted:

I can already see Priceless pictures


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 14, 2009)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> Also I would like to see Argentina lose just because of Don Diego  :twisted:
> 
> I can already see Priceless pictures



Argentina will win easily


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2009)

Some matches already started

World Cup qual. - Europe (Group 4) 
 19:01 October 14  

  HT Azerbaijan 0 - 1 Russia 

  HT Germany 0 - 1 Finland 

 20:00 Liechtenstein ? - ? Wales 

World Cup qual. - Europe (Group 6) 
 19:01 October 14  

  73' Andorra 0 - 3 Ukraine 

  73' Kazakhstan 1 - 1 Croatia 

 21:00 England ? - ? Belarus


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 14, 2009)

Bulgaria - Georgia - 6-2 right now  :shock:


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 14, 2009)

:evil: Nice try Belgium


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 15, 2009)

BettingTiger said:
			
		

> Uruguay- Argentina
> 
> The position in Zone South American is that, 2 giants of the football game like Uruguay and Argentina will play for the last spot that gives direct qualification for the World cup. One of them might even not play in the play offs. Everything can happen. Argentina is the better team right now, even though the 6 losses and the infarct win against the outsider Peru in the 93th minute in the home stadium. After 1999 the statistics show 6 wins for Argentina after 8 matches and 2 draws. Uruguay doesn't have a win in those matches. Carlos Tevez didn't play against Peru to be saved for this match, but if it wasnt St. Martin Palermo probably that wouldn't have mean anything... Anyway I don't think Argentina will make an error here.
> The odds are 2.50 for Argentina win, quite good if you ask me. You can also try x2.



Argentina won and qualified, drama again...


----------



## okosh (Oct 15, 2009)

Betfair does not take bets on these games....I really need to find new place to bet...
Any recommendations as to where I should open account??....No reff links to be posted here please, you can PM me with those


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 15, 2009)

Doesnt take bets for what ? I think they hav the strongest market.
btw the ref links are automatical, just mentioning the name 

Bet 365 is quite good too.


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 15, 2009)

Just like I thought, Argentina won. Its just impossible super team like that to miss the World cup.



			
				BettingTiger said:
			
		

> Uruguay- Argentina
> 
> The position in Zone South American is that, 2 giants of the football game like Uruguay and Argentina will play for the last spot that gives direct qualification for the World cup. One of them might even not play in the play offs. Everything can happen. Argentina is the better team right now, even though the 6 losses and the infarct win against the outsider Peru in the 93th minute in the home stadium. After 1999 the statistics show 6 wins for Argentina after 8 matches and 2 draws. Uruguay doesn't have a win in those matches. Carlos Tevez didn't play against Peru to be saved for this match, but if it wasnt St. Martin Palermo probably that wouldn't have mean anything... Anyway I don't think Argentina will make an error here.
> The odds are 2.50 for Argentina win, quite good if you ask me. You can also try x2.


----------



## gavind (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey guys, when is the next qualifier again? I was trying to look for this but couldn't come up with anything.


----------

